# YardMan Weed Wacker overheating



## handyman2007 (Mar 5, 2008)

gas trimmer engine overheating?
I have a Yardman from crappy tire and the piston has seized on me twice now.After i freed it yesterday i thought i'd add extra 200 ml of oil to mixture.(40:1)Lots of oil in gas now.
Well it seized again today,after about 20 mins operating.

What could possibly be causing this overheating ?


Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely it is running lean and the carb needs to be adjusted.


----------

